# Short stuff Himalayan Blue Diesel



## BSki8950 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just ordered a batch of ten of these little guys. Wondering if anyone has had any exp. with this strain.  Im going to attempt to make it a all CFL grow. Thanks for any feedback.           :hubba:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 29, 2010)

I grew its sister. The Russian Rocket Fuel. And use nothing but a few 20w CFLs.
Same Diesel parent in both. Use 5 20w 2700 color temp, and 2 6500 color temps.
Alot of heat. Get a fairly weak fan to blow across them. Small plant, means skinny branches, plus good sized buds means a regular fan will shake it to pieces. (my buds on the back side were bigger than the fan side, fixed that though)

Super easy to grow. I just start in MG Quickstart soil. And put it in regular MG Potting soil.

CFLs do great with these plants, Ive exceeded the company listed height and all with every one.


----------

